# The Scientifically Engineered Worst Song in the World



## Retsu (Feb 26, 2009)

Houston Press: "The site gets very scientific and is hella confusing. The guys basically used the thought behind software that figures out the most desirable musical tones, and went the sadistic route by doing the opposite. The result is elevator music for schizophrenics and those enduring acid flashbacks."

http://blogs.houstonpress.com/rocks/2009/02/the_scientifically_engineered.php

I kind of like it. :/


----------



## Rwr4539 (Feb 26, 2009)

Haha I remember this. It's actually not THAT bad.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 26, 2009)

This is awesomesauce.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 26, 2009)

Seen this before... 

They also made a "Most Desirable Song" which is the most cheesy, horrible thing ever... go look it up


----------



## foreign contaminant (Feb 26, 2009)

is this the song with the rapping opera singer, product placement, the suggestion that you should DO ALL YOUR SHOPPAN AT WAL-MART, and clippity-clop western, er nuances? because this song is actually pretty amazing if it is.


----------



## see ya (Feb 27, 2009)

This song is hilarious, even catchy. It's not even very hard to listen to.

If they're going to make a "Worst Song Ever", they shouldn't make it so likeable. :\

EDIT: Oh, and the Children's Choir parts made me LOL hard. RAMADAN! RAMADAN! LOTS OF PRAYING WITH NO BREAKFAST! RAMADAN! RAMADAN! DO ALL YOUR SHOPPING....AT WAL-MART!

EDIT AGAIN; ...What the hell? The harp part near the ending is downright beautiful (Not including the speaker, of course). Hope that wasn't really supposed to be part of the annoyance.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 27, 2009)

Significantly better than the Most Wanted Song.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 27, 2009)

This is actually pretty awesome. Rapping opera is sweet.


----------



## Minish (Feb 27, 2009)

This is a good song! :D

If they wanted the worst song ever, why would they make something that actually has a catchy beat? Seriously, make something just entirely random noises, like nails on a blackboard, for twenty minutes.


----------



## see ya (Feb 27, 2009)

Man, a day later, and I'm still listening to it. 

It rides too much on the assumption that everyone hates bagpipes, accordions, organs, banjos, opera singers, tubas, and other stock-hate instruments. The truth is it's just too well-made to be the worst thing ever. The instrumental parts are actually quite good, and the vocalized parts range from good to hilarious. I usually don't like opera, but I loved the Soprano in this one. She must have had an amazing sense of humor since she agreed to rap cowboy lyrics...

And I listened to the "Most Wanted Song". It's every single Soft-Pop gooey love song stereotype ever and so friggin' cheesy.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 27, 2009)

I like the beat early on. It's like one of those Western elevator music types thrown into Austrian mountainsides. I like it.

Then the rap part which I had a slight cringe at, but it's not bad.


----------



## Vyraura (Mar 1, 2009)

I found it extremely irritating.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 4, 2009)

First two minutes were decent, rest was crap.


----------

